# Ford (68-71) 120



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve been told to put Dexron/Mercon transmission fluid in my hydro reservoir. Would this be correct?? Thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Gillis, 
The original manual for your Ford 120 called for Type A transmission fluid, which is no longer made. I think Dexron/Mercon ATF should do fine.


----------

